# Collar Or Harness?



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

I prefer harnesses for smaller dogs.
But. What should I use for a 7 month old Chihuahua mix Unknown?
Harness or Collar?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I would go with a harness everytime. I personally wouldn't put a collar on a Chihuahua or Chi mix...any of the Toy breeds to be honest. But just my opinion 

Other people use collars on their Chi's and are happy to do so.

Barbara x


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

I would use a harness.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I use a harness (puppia usually or doggles or the one Mandy made) to walk Brody on a leash. But he wears a collar and ID tag all the time. It just makes me feel better to know he's got ID on in case he would slip out the door or something. Even though he never has and I hope he never will. I also think collars are cute. I bought him two new ones and am waiting for them to come! I like to switch off.


----------



## CaliforniaHalo (Jun 5, 2009)

I would also consider using a Buddy Belt
http://www.sassypup.net/Buddy-Belt-Harness-Collar-Products-For-Dogs-Cats-Pets-p-1-c-436.html


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Harness, definitely!


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

.................


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

I prefer a harness. It might be harder to correct pulling, but it's not impossible, and for a little dog I would prefer she/he pull and NOT ruin her/his trachea. But I do use a tiny collar for rabies and ID tags, but it only goes on before walks.

I probably wouldn't use a collar unless the dog is at *least* 10lb and isn't a puller. But even then, I'd likely prefer a harness for anyone under 20lb.

I like the step-in harnesses that distribute their weight more in the chest area. Some harnesses still put too much strain on the neck. Ollie is so used to it now that I just have to lift his top half up, his legs go rigid, and I put him back down into it and pull it up to click it closed. With any harness or leash, make sure it is sized properly to avoid escapes, lol. Ollie slipping his harness awhile back was a very scary moment.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd definitely say harness regardless of size. All that pressure on the neck of a puller is no better for a large breed than it is a toy breed. Both my dogs only go out in harness, no exception.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Harness,i have seen too many dogs slip their collars,at least they are safer.
Michele


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Hard to say. I prefer a harness but with Boo I have to use a collar. He's shaped oddly, and his shape doesn't allow for a good fit with a harness. The part under his chest is always too short and it prevents him from lifting his head all the way up, and he has no hair behind his legs, so a lot of the harnesses rub there. But for those that worry about his trachea...no need to be concerned. He NEVER pulls at his leash. Nor is he dog or people aggressive when out in public. Have a dog come to the house, and it's a different story.

I say to go with whatever works best for you dog. Take him into a petstore and try a few things on. See what he's most comfortable in and has the most freedom of movement in. Also take into consideration if he tends to pull at the leash or is perfectly content to heel with it lying slack.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

I use both. Jaelyn always has a collar on with a tag for identification. But I prefer to use the harness for taking her potty or on walks.

Marek has a collar on too, but no tag yet. I'm waiting for it to come in the mail. He also has a harness on for potty or walks.

The harness' are always on. The only time they're off is bathtime.


----------



## poppyears (Jun 8, 2009)

CaliforniaHalo said:


> I would also consider using a Buddy Belt
> http://www.sassypup.net/Buddy-Belt-Harness-Collar-Products-For-Dogs-Cats-Pets-p-1-c-436.html


Hi
Has anyone used one of these buddy belt things?

We have a chi, poppy, about 10 years and are getting a pup, at present poppy will not entertain a harness but I think poppy might like this. Have tried a harness in the past but she is always distressed by the fastening. Also not keen on having a harness that is lots of fabric.

If anyone used them can you get them in UK as looked at site and shipping is crazy!!!!!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm using a harness. THANKS guys! And putting a collar on for tags and what not.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i use collars mine dont pull tho - i dont leave the collars on all the time tho as it rubs the fur of on their necks


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Harness especially puppia step in they are so safe!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

I've heard really good reviews on the buddy belts because of their feature of the clip attachment moving instead of the harness so that harness will stay in one place. For preferences i like harnesses for walks since smaller dogs have more of a sensitive throat. I use collars more for an accessory. I do not attach my leach to it.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I had that exact buddy belt (in pink) for Zoey and it was very stiff leather, very uncomfortable. Also to fasten it you have to buckle it up just like a belt. It really rubbed on Zoey. I like the puppia step in harness vest better.


----------



## poppyears (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply about the buddy belt. I had not thought of the leather being stiff. Maybe I could soften it!!!
Shame that as they look really easy to put on and husband did not think it was like dressing up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Always a harness for any small dog. No pressure on the throat and you can actually lift them up by the harness if you need to and not harm them.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico has both. He wears the collar all the time inside and out side. But when I take him for a walk I use the harness. But if it was just for doing his business or going to the vet I just put the leash on his collar.


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Elmo has a collar that he wears now and again. For all walks its a harness tho, he used to have an ezydog harness but after loads of going in the sea it went a bit hard so I got him a couple of puppia harnesses. I'm not as impressed with the puppia as I was with the ezydog, the puppia is by far the more comfortable of the two. But early on Saturday I took Elmo for a walk to the local field, there's a fenced off football field in the middle and somehow he managed to get under the fence and wasn't coming back, I tried to drag him back, probably not the best move to make, and the puppia harness just slipped off!!! So there's me on one side of the fence wondering what am i going to do and Elmo looking a bit stunned on the other side!!! Over the last few weeks I've been teaching Elmo to come back to me, just as well really, he still took a bit of coaxing tho, just as well it was early in the morning and no other dogs around.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree with ladyj, harness. No collars for my boys, too harsh on their little throats......


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

Neeci has a collar but it is still way to big for her even though it is the smallest sizes so she can't wear it yet. She hasn't been on leash yet. I am going to pick her up a harness and a leash this weekend since she will be 10 weeks old. I am going to use a harness for her to walk but she will be wearing a collar at all times with her tags and I think of it as a fashion accessory as well.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

Harness, use the four paws ! its great for dixie she loves the walks when not so hot !


----------



## poppyears (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks like the look of the four paws but do not seem to be albe to locate them in the UK

Do most people buy them over the net or at a pet store? Just trying to work out how big I would need one for the new puppy.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lina gets walked with a harness but Boss with a collar. he chewed through his last harness and I can't find one I like for him anywhere! Which sucks! I'm going to look for one like BellaLina's Mom sent with Lina though, I like it a lot.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

poppyears said:


> Thanks like the look of the four paws but do not seem to be albe to locate them in the UK
> 
> Do most people buy them over the net or at a pet store? Just trying to work out how big I would need one for the new puppy.


They sell them under many different brand names, puppia, doggie dudds, etc.
I'd do a search for breathable dog harness + U.K.

I got mine at the local pet store. I would be suprised if you couldn't find one
without having to order it.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

poppyears said:


> Thanks like the look of the four paws but do not seem to be albe to locate them in the UK
> 
> Do most people buy them over the net or at a pet store? Just trying to work out how big I would need one for the new puppy.


Pets at home do them x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Puppy Harness - we have the EZYDOG one - it comes with a little padded chest shield and best bit is that it comes with an attachment for the seat belt in the car - so he's safe and not jumping on my lap!!


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm a fan of the EZYdog right now.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Yep any kind of step-in harness is great.
I was looking at the buddybelt too but i didn't like the leather and it was very expensive. I ended up just getting a cheap step in harness. The ezydog and puppia ones are great too especially for puppies


----------

